# apple cider vinegar



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

how much apple cider vinegar do you put in a gal of water?
Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> how much apple cider vinegar do you put in a gal of water?
> Dave


...and why?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Crazy Pete said:


> how much apple cider vinegar do you put in a gal of water?
> Dave


You can put up to 1 tablespoon to two tablespoons, but I would start with one tablespoon-as they have to get used to the taste.

Make sure to use the organic apple cider vinegar.

ACV gives acidity to the water that keeps bad bacteria in check and creates an environment for good gut bacteria to flourish.

READ the benefits:

http://bragg.com/products/acv.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I give my breeders ACV in the water 2 Tablespoons per gallon
I do that so they feed the babies and when I wean them they dont refuse the ACV water cause they are already used to the taste
I of course also give it to my young birds


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I give it to my indoor pair and also to my outside (feral) cats to help keep them healthy. They drink it with no issues and it has definitely seemed to help my indoor pair of pigeons, as Bern has less-than-perfect health and seems to do much better when he gets the AVC regularly.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ACV is a miracle juice, that's for sure. For people, pigeons, and other pets. It's good for a lot of things, even to help with pain. Taking a tablespoon a day yourself will help your health 
With pigeons its also good because it discourages the growth of salmonella bacteria. So by giving it to them in the water, it helps prevent e. coli and paratyphoid.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Raw Apple Cider Vingar*

* The first thing that I wish to make clear is that the ACV should be raw that is not pasteurized. Pastizing kills all the good bactria and emzymes and those are just the things that we want to get into our birds so that their immune system remains healthy. HEALTHY BIRDS have HEALTHY IMMUNE SYSTEMS, I also add garlic juice to the water when giving ACV. 1 TBS ACV, 1TBS Garlic JUICE to 1 gallon water.* GEORGE


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I asked my mentor and he wasn't sure, i just knew if i asked here i would get the right answer. You people are just great. THANKS
Dave


----------



## jvlmlf (Jun 19, 2009)

how often should i give ACV water to my racing pigeons? 

thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jvlmlf said:


> how often should i give ACV water to my racing pigeons?
> 
> thanks!


a couple times a week seems to be the norm.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In addition to being raw, organic ACV, the bottle should state that it has the
'Mother' in it. The link to Bragg's that Treesa gave you is probably the more 
popular of the raw, unfiltered, organic ACV's, though there are others carried by
natural food stores that will do fine. Any vinegar will do to create the acidic
environment, but one like Bragg's has the added advantage of beneficial nutrients and probiotics included. Value added...

fp


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the shelf life of ACV?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NitaS said:


> Does anyone know the shelf life of ACV?


A longggg time, if kept in a cool, dark place. Like a pantry, or fridge, or anywhere that isn't in direct sunlight.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> You can put up to 1 tablespoon to two tablespoons, but I would start with one tablespoon-as they have to get used to the taste.
> 
> Make sure to use the organic apple cider vinegar.
> 
> ...


amen to what he s saying,perfect.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

george simon said:


> * The first thing that I wish to make clear is that the ACV should be raw that is not pasteurized. Pastizing kills all the good bactria and emzymes and those are just the things that we want to get into our birds so that their immune system remains healthy. HEALTHY BIRDS have HEALTHY IMMUNE SYSTEMS, I also add garlic juice to the water when giving ACV. 1 TBS ACV, 1TBS Garlic JUICE to 1 gallon water.* GEORGE


from where u get ur garlic juice, please, thanks


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

You get one clove of garlic and cut a bunch of little holes in it, and you put it into a gallon of water and you let it sit for an hour or two then give it to your birds


----------

